# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Xhevahir Spahiu

## shigjeta

*FJALA*

I thane fjales: tani je e lire
Po fjala s kish fuqi tu thosh : nuk me duhet 
E c me duhet 
kur s u thashe atehere kur duhet? 
Kam mbetur pa krahe , 
Kam mbetur pa qiell, 
Jam jete pa enderr, 
Jam enderr pa jete. 
I thane fjales: je e lire
Veshtire, tha fjala sa veshtire 
Te besosh se je e lire; 
Pasi ke ngrene rrokjet e tua, 
Pasi ke mbetur cung
Dhe liria behet burg .
I thane fjales: liria jeton. 
Fjala ua ktheu : 
Sjam si Kostandini qe pas vdekjes udheton 
I thane fjales: ti je liria 
Per ta kuptuar kete duhet fare pak
Ajo e besoi, 
Ajo hapi gojen, 
Por ne vend te tingujve
Prej saj doli gjak 

21 shkurt 1986

----------


## shigjeta

*Vjedhesit e bukurise*

antibiblike 

Permbytja e perbotshme 
sic mblidhet nata po mblidhej. 

Drure asgjekundi, 
gjekundi brigje. 

N jeriu hapi dritaren e barkes
nisu, i tha pellumbit. 

Asgjekundi drure
brigje gjekundi. 

pellumbi u kthye
me nje bisk ulliri ne sqep.

Atje ka toke
atje ka jete. 

Po njeriut ia moren pellumbin, degen. 

Linden maskat, 
bukurine e vodhen profetet.

----------


## Estella

PARLAMENTI

Atje brenda,
pas mureve te trasha,
pas mureve te renda,
atje brenda,
thone naten e varrosnin,
thone diten e persosnin,
sa shpresa,
sa enderra,
atje brenda.
Atje brenda?
Nje mengjes u gdhine te tmerruar,
pane se vetveten e kishin harruar
dhe nisen vetveten
nga gjumi
ta zgjonin,
ta miklonin,
te kerkonin:
kush vila,kush plazhe, kush paga te larta,
kush blloqe te reja, avione, parajsa,
duart dhe kembet
si ne ethe i shtrinin.

Perjashta te uriturit ulerinin.

----------


## macia_blu

Do te vdes,
do te vdes i mbytur ne borxhe,
s'eshte asgje mbytja ne lum a ne dhomat e gazit
I kam borxhe nenes qe s'ia ngrita varrin,
i kam borxhe lisit qe s'ia hodha pjergullen, 
i kam borxhe dashurise qe ia vodha te dielen,
i kam borxhe krimit qe s'i vura emer.
Do te vdes,
do te vdes i mbytur ne borxhe.
I kam borxhe fjales qe s'e pashe ne enderr
i kam borxhe korbit qe s'ia zbardha pendet,
i kam borxhe vitit '13 qe s'ia mbylla plaget
i kam borxhe ardhemrise qe ia lashe tek pragu
terin e nje kohe te larget.
Do te vdes,
do te vdes i mbytur ne borxhe.
U kam borxh te gjalleve,
u kam borxh te vdekurve;
gurin e varrit e shes
te laj borxhet.

Dhe ve piken ketu.
Tani mund te flisni
per borxhet qe  me kini ju.

----------


## macia_blu

Ktheva koken, mbajta hapat:
binin tjegullat, binin traret,
binte qielli i nje nate dashurie.

Atje mbi papafingo, prane yjeve e pata puthur,
shemben yjet tani, behen pluhur.

Dritare s'ka, ka sy te zgavert,
s'ka mure me plasaritje te etshme,
skelete fjalesh ne gjysmerresire,
skelete enderrash, premtimesh te neserme.

Ngrihet tymi si nje mjegull e bardhe,
nje grusht eshtrash te nje nate germadhe.
Ne cep te rrenimit 
dy burra po pine qete-qete cigare.
Ej, ju atje! Nuk degjoni si ulerijne brenda meje xhindet,
edhe pak e llava do te dale jashte meje si tek vullkanet.

Mos u kthe ne kujtim, i thashe
mos u kthe  ne harrim, me tha;
botes i falem nje nate dashurie 
dhe kjo s'eshte pak.

Nje nate. Dhe çfare nate!
Dora mbi sup,
hena mbi mal,
qielli i kalter i botes mbi krye...

Mbajeni, mbajeni!
Ajo po bie...po bie....

Dhe ishte nje nate e paemer,
siç ishin te paemert yjet.

Kini meshire, mos e shembni ate nate!
Eshte renkimi im apo klithma e saj?

Kini meshire, kini meshire!
Ajo ishte nje nate dashurie
qe kurre s'duhej te kish gdhire.

Kini meshire,
ne mos po atje nen gure,
nen peshen e nates se shembur do te shembem,
i vrare jo nga urrejtja, po nga dashuria,
qe, perjetesisht quhet dhembje............



(me falni te them, qe kjo eshte  nje fryme ndalje  nje fryme dhenie   nje    poezi e madhe sa poezi-dashuria.... qe dua deri tek dashuria)

----------


## shigjeta

Qielli eshte gri
Toka eshte gri
Gri dhe puthja

Buka ska ere
Era ska ere
Ska ere lulja

Endrra eshte gri 
Gjaku eshte gri 
Gri dhe zjarri

Molla ska ere
Uji ska ere
Ska ere bari

Moti eshte gri 
Shpirti eshte gri 
Gri dhe kenga

Era pa ere
Buka pa buke
Pa zemer zemra 

Xh. Spahiu

----------


## Erdeta. B

Vija te bardha

Vija te bardha para
Vija te bardha prapa
Vija te bardha majtas
Vija te bardha djathtas
Vija te bardha
Ma nxite jeten!

----------


## nimf

Kisha menduar te shkruaja
nje kenge triumfi per ty..

Po ti e paske humbur, miku im.
Si ai qe goditet papritur me grusht
dhe syte i erren,
si ai qe bie ne lume befasisht
dhe fryma i merret.
Ku shkoi veshtrimi i kthjellet,
c'korba e hane
dhe c'heshte e helmatisur t'u ngul
ne ballin e endrres pa ane?
Cila fjale,
cila kohe,
cili zot
te beri te flasesh me vete?
Humbamenoja im,
i pagoje si sendet.
T'u fashit sic fashitet nje zjarr
hakerrimi
e ti - luan i pajete ne xhungel;
era pergjon
sa te kthehesh ne fluger.

A thua je i teri i humbur?
Shikome ne sy!

Kisha menduar te shkruaja dikur
nje kenge triumfi per ty...

----------


## Erdeta. B

Te mbaj ne duar

Te mbaj ne duar, dashuria ime,

Krijese prej qelqi
me shkendijime yjesh

Kam frike...

Frike se mos me bie 
dhe thyesh.

----------


## Erdeta. B

Emigrant

Iku dhembja thane,
Iku llumi,
llumi ne fund te filxahnit,
Dhe fjala mori dhene....

Po kafene, kush e piu kafene?

----------


## Lisi

Xhevahir Spahiu


*Pezull*


_Ka muaj qe duart s`me punojne 
dhe koka me ben dimer tej e tej; 
s`e di se nga me vijne dhe ku shkojne 
ca akuj kallur tinez neper dej. 

Cdo dite gishterinjte i flasin nikotines 
ca fjale uloke...dhe...sot ashtu...si...dje; 
aq sa je gati me grusht ti biesh pasqytes, 
fytyren tende ta rrezosh perdhe. 

Mungesa e vetmise me ka munduar 
tani i vetem ndigem si ne morg; 
ne se pershesh me kocka me kane shtruar 
as korbit vete une nuk i ndolla kob. 

Ngre kurthe dite-nata;dimer-vera 
shtrigon,mpreh thikat;c`beselidhje e zeze! 
Pas cdo rrenoje iluzionesh, era 
fryn,o njeri , mbi ty si mbi varreze...

_

----------


## Lisi

Xhevahir Spahiu


*UDHËTIMET E MIA*


_Do ta shaloj renë 
të shkoj mbi malet e mia, 
po deshën shi, tu derdh pika lotësh. 

Do ta shaloj kalin 
të ndiej shijen e erës 
kur dashuria më pret. 

Do ta shaloj lumin 
të më çojë në det, 
të mbaj mbi vete anijet. 

Do ta shaloj pemën 
mos pikëllohet pa zogjtë, 
rrënjët ti ngulen më thellë në tokë. 

Do ta shaloj ëdrrën 
pa yzengji dhe pa fre, 
të më çojë tek e nesërmja. 

Do ta shaloj këngën, 
zot i saj, rob i saj,  ti këndoj 
lëvizjes dhe nga pika e vdekur._




*MY TRAVELS* 


_I will saddle a cloud 
to ride above my mountains, 
if they want rain, I will drench them with tears. 

I will saddle a horse 
to feel the taste of the wind 
when love is waiting for me. 

I will saddle a river 
to carry me to the sea, 
and will bear ships on my back. 

I will saddle a fruit tree 
so it does not grieve without birds, 
and its roots sink deeper into the earth. 

I will saddle a dream 
without stirrups or reins, 
to carry me to tomorrow. 

I will saddle a song, 
its master and its slave  to sing 
of movement even from the still point._

----------

bili99 (01-03-2019)

----------


## ViVaci

Dashuria

ka dyer,ka dritare,ka dericka
shtepia.
dikush hyn nga dera,dikush nga dritarja a dericka.
ti?
nga te tria.

----------


## ViVaci

kjo poezi eshte per te gjitha gocat e forumit se dhe vete xhevahiri prandaj e ka shkruar qe te perdorej ne kesi rastesh...


VAJZE E BUKUR

bora e bardhe ,e bardhe pas xhamave,
ne kafe "Tirana" hyre,
ti e rralla si debora
qe ne Tirane bie.

Vajze e bukur,si vajze e dashuruar,
qofsh e dashuruar dhe prej meje,
prej syrit tend 
lulezojne dhe sendet.

Ekspresi gjallerohet
e gjthcka behet sy.

Ne tavolinen e fundit
dy pleqve kafja po u ftohet.
                                   Te shikojne ty.

----------


## Lisi

*REKUIEM PER OREN 6...
*


_Ora 6
Akrepat si dy krahe te hapur qe presin
dhe ti s'po vjen
ti s'po vjen as ne 6 e nje minute
ne 6 e dy minuta vetmia ish me mua
une isha me vetmine ne 6 e tre minuta
ne 6 e kater bota ishte po ajo
6 e pesa i ngjante 6 e gjashtes si dy pika uji
6 e shtate, 6 e tete, 6 e nente, 6 e dhjete
Ti s'po vjen
S'po vjen
S'vjen
ne 6 e pesembdhjete
hodha syte si dy vetetima ne fushen e ores se qytetit
akrepat u thyen si dy krahe te nje zogu
qe s'ekziston

Une mora pikellimin per dore
dhe ika_





Xhevahir Spahiu

----------


## heret a vone

NATA E VITIT TË RI

O zemra ime, o vetmi,

të pimë sonte, gjithsesi.

Një mall, një dhembje dhemb atje

ku jemi dhe nuk jemi ne.

pas muresh kokë më kokë kurthojnë

harrimin e harrimit tonë.

Po qoftë në Dajt a Monparnas

një shishe vere të ndjek pas.

Sa vlen një gllenjkë e saj nuk vlen

as fama, as froni që shkëlqen.

E tha s'e tha Omar Khajami,

stacioni i fundit: Varri i Bamit. 

O zemra ime, o vetmi

Te pime sone, gjithesesi..

----------


## e vetmuara

Heret a Vone,
Sa larg jemi aq edhe te harruar.
Nje gote vere nuk ben pune. Na duhen dobixhanet e rakise per te harruar dhimbjen e harreses.
Pershendetje.

----------


## heret a vone

VJESHTA E TRETE 

Debora ende pa rene 
ne vend te nates 
ne vend te çative 
eshte zemra 
Zemra ime qe thinjet... 

HARRIMI 

Tha fjalen e pare 
prisja te dyten, 
tha fjalen e dyte 
kerkoja te paren... 
tha fjalen e trete 
i harrova te tria .

E vetmuara akoma beson ti ne damixhanet e rakise???
Pershendetjeee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deep_blue

Mua me pelqen pozia
 nuk edi nese kam mbajtur ne mendje
te henen thame emrat u njoftuam
 te marten  e keshtu me radhe deri te e diele
 dhe per fundon pastaj erdhi prap e hena.
Nese e ka  dikush kete poezi le ta postoje se eshte  nder me te bukurat qe perfaqeson realitetin e dashurise se perditshme.

----------


## shigjeta

*Sonte* 

Jetoj brenda syve te tu,
ne syte e mi ti ke shtepine.
S'jemi vetvete,
secili eshte tjetri.
Vera ime ka dy skaje:
njeri ne pranvere, tjetri ne vjeshten tende.
Ti hyn ne te djeshmen time,
humb rrugen si ai qe ka humbur kujtesen.
Une hyj ne te ardhmen tende,
humb rrugen si ai qe ne pyll s'ka kaluar
                                                 asnjehere.
Sa do te doje te kishe ne duar te djeshmen time!
Sa do te doja te kisha ne duar te ardhmen tende!
Ke te pyes? Cilin yll? Cilen kohe?

Per te djeshmen time ti mund te pyesesh
                                                   nje lume,
do lisa, nje dem,
edhe varrin,
varrin e nenes.

Krejt e kote.
T'i leme pyetjet. Pyetjet le te marrin nje sy gjume.
Sonte jemi vetem e sotme.

1989

----------

